# TIP: piston stop tool



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

If you need to keep a piston from moving, go to your local pet store and buy a small 2$ nyla-bone. With your bench grinder, shave off enouch to fit in the spark plug hole 2 inches deep. Now just insert and apply a little leverage so it catches the threads. This tool is very handy for all craftsman "incredi-pull" units , as they are very suseptible to flywheel sheer if you use an impact tool to remove the clutch.


PS. flavor doesent matter even though i prefer the beef flavor for those long afternoons when you dont have time to eat.


----------



## ribertgropius (May 22, 2007)

Another method which was suggested to me was to get a piece of soft cotton or nylon rope and push it in to fill the cylinder; it squashes as the cylinder moves up and keeps it from reaching the top, allowing you to loosen the bolt.


Guess it is kind of important that the rope is not frayed, but it worked for me.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice advice =) ill try taht today


----------

